# Combination drawbar tool



## BigShed (Nov 15, 2009)

Felt like a change from my usual pen making routine. 

Needed a brass mallet for knocking out the drawbar on my 9x20 metal lathe as well as on the X2 Mini Mill. As luck would have it, they both use the same size thread and take the same size spanner/socket.

This gave me the idea to incorporate an 18mm socket in the brass mallet and kill 2 birds with one stone, this way both tools are always to hand and you don't have to search for a mallet after you have undone the drawbar.

Made the head from some 30mm 306 brass, the handle is cut off from a ratchet that didn't work any more (one shouldn't buy cheap tools!).


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 15, 2009)

Good idea, Fred. that looks very handy!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hmm .. looks like a handy tool for the tailstock nut, too!


----------



## artme (Nov 15, 2009)

Beauty. 

Didja patent it?


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Nov 15, 2009)

artme said:


> Beauty.
> 
> Didja patent it?



Too late

http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/GSDRVSM?PACACHE=000000116168283

Drawbar Hammer Type: Drawbar Hammer For Use With: Loosening Drawbars 

Remember brass is a soft metal and with use the socket will become loose and can split. DAMKIK


----------



## BigShed (Nov 15, 2009)

SnowLeopard_2001 said:


> Too late
> 
> http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/GSDRVSM?PACACHE=000000116168283
> 
> ...



Your link only goes to the MSC search page, but if this is what you are pointing to then that is only a hammer not a wrench as well. If it isn't, then I would love to see what you are referring to, part number perhaps?

Of course the very reason that I used brass is that it is a soft metal, that way it doesn't damage the drawbar with repeated knocking out.
If it splits over time, well I'll still have the socket and the handle all I'll need to do is make a new brass mallet head.


----------



## SnowLeopard_2001 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, the link is right. The gray part facing you is a 3/4 in 12-pt socket and the other end is a replaceable brass head. 
We use one of these at work with a Bridgeport mill and it works well.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 16, 2009)

BigShed said:


> .....Needed a brass mallet for knocking out the drawbar on my 9x20 metal lathe as well as on the X2 Mini Mill.....


 
Fred:  I love it when guys make their own tools................!!  Very nice job.
 
Don't know that much about machinist work; but it facinates me.  If reincarnation is for real, I would love to come back as a machinist.  Please take a minute and educate me.  I would like to know the basic technique for cutting the hex hole in the end of the brass rod.
 
Thanks.


----------



## BigShed (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, one day I'd like to be a machinist too! I only have very basic skills, all self taught, so I'm probably not even doing it the correct way.

Anyway, for what it is worth, here is how I did it (and it doesn't involve cutting a hex hole)

Cut 60mm long piece of 30mm 360 brass

Drilled a hole in one end to 13mm, then used boring bar to counterbore to size of 18mm hex socket

Pressed in socket, tapered end of brass to meet socket

Faced other end of brass, made total length 60mm

Skimmed diameter to get rid of marks on surface and get a half decent finish (boy 360 brass is nice to machine)

Cut handle off socket wrench with horizontal bandsaw

Machined 10mm end on handle, giving a 2 step end (12mm and 10mm)

Drilled 2 step hole almost through the brass mallet and end of socket, 2 step 12mm and 10mm

Pressed in handle, using Loctite

Went inside and had a refreshing ale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (36C today, sixth day in a row!)

The tool works very well and because it is brass it is easy to find, an unexpected bonus!


----------

